# Real Property or A Yacht



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

One option I've thought about is buying a yacht. Prices are at an all time low right now & a moving target is harder to hit. I like the idea of being portable without carrying everything. It's not like someone is going to walk up on you either.
Once stationary, extra provisions could be hidden in the water, suspended from the bottom of the hull just in case you were boarded and your supplies raided. All they would get is a few days worth. 
There are some issues like everything else but it's an option worth considering.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Not much of a chance for me getting away in that from North Texas, lol.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Water is a little solid around here, 6 months out of the year. Good idea though.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

My opinion if you live on a island yes, otherwise no. And if you really had to go with some kind of boat it would have to be a sail boat if it where me. How far is that gas really going to get you? Wind is going to last longer. Yes wind is a little inconsistent but if it has gotten people across the oceans without a drop of gas I would say that's a better option. I learned to sail when I was younger, it's not that hard if you take the time to learn the basics.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i dont know alot about boats, other than the one I baught was expensive, a large pontoon boat. check the price of dry dock or wet dock, both will have pros and cons, and check the maintanance needed, but I know you wouldn't jump blindly....The happiest day involved with my boat was the day I sold it, for 4900, after having an investment total of 2900. Just saying...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Right area right person may make it work. Take some major adjustment in planning


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Play to your strengths. I'd probably go with a boat that could be operated by sail or motor just for the sake of diversity. Also you'd need to figure out sustainable food and water sources. At sea, you'd need to distill water for drinking if you ran out of stores. You'd also need to figure out gardening and such. An island would be the way to go there. You might be able to put a raised bed garden on some boats, but not a sailboat for sure.


----------



## GlockGirl (Mar 18, 2013)

I worry about getting to the boat before morraters(?) beat you to it. How far would you have to bug out to reach your boat?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm spending the night in San Francisco right now, if I had the misfortune of living here a sail boat might be in order, but what you'd pay to fuel any motor yacht over 40 feet you can probably buy 5 acres.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I almost bought a small yacht/cabin cruiser some years ago with the aim of living in it permanently, but although a second-hand one is cheap, there's so much British Waterways Board red tape that I never bothered. For example an annual "residential licence" costs the earth, and it must be a proper houseboat, otherwise you're not allowed to live on the thing, and there are BWB snoopers everywhere on the river system.
Of course, in a post-apocalypse world to hell with licences and stuff, I'd probably get something like this below, paint it in camo stripes and moor up a quiet backwater somewhere while the zombs are rioting and eating each other in the cities..


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I'm spending the night in San Francisco right now, if I had the misfortune of living here a sail boat might be in order, but what you'd pay to fuel any motor yacht over 40 feet you can probably buy 5 acres.


Wind is free. It never crossed my mind to buy anything but sail.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A boat is a good way to go if you know what you're doing and plan appropriately. We have discussed this at some length on other threads. Basically, a motor "yacht" is not the way to go nor is a pontoon. You need to live in the right area and have the right skills. A sailboat, sized to fit your needs or a diesel trawler, again sized to fit your needs is the way to go. 

Pirates/marauders are less of a worry at sea then on land in a shtf scenario. The right boat will give you plenty of options.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I'm spending the night in San Francisco right now, if I had the misfortune of living here a sail boat might be in order, but what you'd pay to fuel any motor yacht over 40 feet you can probably buy 5 acres.


 I have friends that were just hired for a long term job in SF. They hated to move but decided to ship their sailboat and live on it. The cost for slip, etc is about $700/month vs a box of an apartment for over $2,000/month. Beside, what better place if an quake hits and they can also move if they don't like the neighborhood. .

Little background though... They just returned from a 3 year cruise on their 40' sailboat and are very experienced. They've both been sailing for decades and have the background. They know how to live on a boat and make it work.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Recall to even aquaponics is hard on a small boat. 

Since the suffestion is a sail boat the one thing I would think you have to plan in advance is where are you going. Is that place defendable, can you sustain there (grow food ) and investing in desalination takes power - solar I assume.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe in the tropics where you could stop and forage fruit and replenish fresh water. The only defense you have is seclusion, anytime you get close enough to get shot at risks losing the whole thing. I would think piracy will be a bigger issue SHTF.

I personally do not know a single person that I would want to be on a boat with for a year, sorry honey.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Piratesailor makes some great points and yeah this has been discussed in on thread extensively. For the right person in the right set of circumstances it does make sense. There are definitely some advantages to be had for sure. But with it comes some major disadvantages. For most folks from an investment point financially I think your better off purchasing land.

Yes boat prices are very low right now as many can no longer afford to maintain them, pay the slip or mooring fees or payments if they still have a loan out on the boat. I originally purchased my 37ft Lancer sail boat from a guy who blew the engine and couldnt afford to replace it and got tired of paying slip fees. I puchased it for 16K and put a 14K engine in it and did some refinishing work and now have a boat with a replacement cost of 95k in value! 

In fact I am stalking one boat now, a 32ft Sport Fisher, thats behind on slip fees and going through the process of having a lien put against it by the Marina. When it does finally go through I am going to be there to wheel and deal with Russ the Marina owner per chance I can make a deal with the devil. So there are some deals to be had out there and some at a steal of a price, but dont under estimate the cost of retrofitting it and bringing it up to speed or the cost of maintenance and upkeep. Both can add up increadibly fast!

The way I see it if its not something you can use just about every other week end year round then its likely not going to be worth what its going to cost you. If your renting and apartment and considering moving on to a boat and living in it then you might actually come out money ahead. Its not for everyone though...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Real property. Seriously.

Sailboats will be sitting ducks. If you cannot outgun it or outrun it, you are getting boarded, for sure. Then you are going swimming. If you are lucky. If not, it will really suck to be you.

A large boat will just be a large target. Guns take out your motor. And if you find yourself up against a faster boat filled with well-armed marauders...well, good luck with that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

First, a sail boat with an auxilary diesel engine would be a great alternative to real estate. The open ocean is a great place to hide because you can only see six miles for every six feet above the water's surface. You have to have navigation gear, skills and good maps because you won't want to rely on GPS as it can be tracked. Stay away from the areas that have nearby large populations and known pirate problems. Keep a gun that can shoot at least 500 meters to keep approaching boats away and plan on getting a boat that will support at least six adults so you have a team to keep watch and defend. A solar still can make a surprising amount of fresh water and have nets and fishing gear to keep yourself fed. A small hydroponic garden can provide vitamins and minerals but you will need to keep flour and sugar stored on the boat.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Land. Definitely land. Most, as in 99.999% of people and most on this forum don't have a clue about real boats, cruising, locations, pirates, etc and can only comment or guess based on theory, news article or their experience with a bayliner runabout. 

So, unless you have a boat, it's your passion, and have sailed for years including long distances, I would highly recommend buying land and NOT a boat for any bail out location or vehicle. 

A boat might be good for a lake near your property or to aid in getting to your land but otherwise, forget it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The advantage that a boat has over land is that if you are off shore more than the limit you don't have taxes to pay. Land can be confiscated for as little as three years back taxes. I have to pay over $1500 a year on my land and home so if the SHTF I need a lot of silver to protect myself from the collectors. You don't actually believe that the taxes will be forgiven do you?


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

*Before I started www.BigBugOutTrucks.com I lived on my Boat in the ocean!*













I would use one of my Bug out Trucks to get to the Ocean again when the time is right! Or If the ocean and yacht life is not a good Idea Im headed to the Bug Out Dug Out 60 feet deep into the mountain 3500 feet above sea level! ::rambo:: I love sailing it would be the first choice for me!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A large sailboat has some real advantages as well as some drawbacks but you can see anyone approaching at least 6 miles away and possibly up to 18 miles away. You have all the water you can drink as long as you have a solar (or other) still. You have a ready supply of food right under you. You will have to store grain, beans and sugar but you get salt from the still. A sailing yacht is slower than a speed boat but if you are 100 miles out at sea you are out of range. You have power to move the boat as long as you stay above or below the equator by 20 degrees. You can use solar power and wind power to provide nearly constant electricity. Boats that size are equipped with a very small auxillary diesel engine and a very large fuel tank which often feeds the stove, heater, and refridgerator. You would be living in relative comfort and a lot safer than you could be with a home that can be moved to provide security if you are "discovered".

It does take a special type of person (which I am not) to live on a boat in close quarters with other people (and you will still need to have other people). For those with "sea legs" and the knowledge and tools required to navigate the open ocean without a GPS (they can be tracked) it is a very good option.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com






I also forgot to mention fishing is easy too. I built a device that uses LED lights, a coil, 12 volt battery, condinser and a relay to shock the fish! What i did was Order 15,000 lumens of led lights I then assembled all of them with a led calculator using proper resistors so they don't over voltage and die....... well Let me explain the concept first with all my ADHD included for free! Fish are attracted to light. The small fish come to the light and then the bigger fish eat them before long you will have schools of fish at a feeding frenzy! Well the light That I built has a shocker built into it! The Light Floats in the water about 10 feet from the boat when you feel you have enough fish swimming around it push the button and sit back and laugh at how freaking easy it is to scoop the fish off the top of the water. ( yeah you can be picky because a dozen different kinds of fish will float up ) May I mention that my boat is in the ocean 2000 miles south of America and I would not try this on american soil! ....... The shocker is built like this.....


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus
> View attachment 1732
> I also forgot to mention fishing is easy too. I built a device that uses LED lights, a coil, 12 volt battery, condinser and a relay to shock the fish! Fish are attracted to light. The small fish come to the light and then the bigger fish eat them before long you will have schools of fish at a feeding frenzy! Well the light That I built has a shocker built into it! The Light Floats in the water about 10 feet from the boat when you feel you have enough fish swimming around it push the button and sit back and laugh at how freaking easy it is to scoop the fish off the top of the water. ( yeah you can be picky because a dozen different kinds of fish will float up ) ....... The shocker is built like this.....


Using electric shock to take fish is illegal in every state in the U.S.A., and in many other countries. What you are saying you built is illegal as well.

As a result, your post violates Forum rules. Please see the Forum rules, below:

Prepperlog.com Forum and Website official rules:
We wish to make this an educational, fun, informational website/forum for everyone, so please follow the rules below:

Forum rules
First and Foremost, the following applies to ANYWHERE on this site (Forum, Pages, Reviews, Links etc):

1. English is the primary language of this site and forum. If a comment is made in a different language that cannot be translated and we are getting negative reports about it, it will be removed regardless of the situation.

2. *There will be NO posts, comments etc regarding the nature of doing anything illegal. *The owners of this site have the right to provide authorities with any information regarding your posts, computer IP, user name, email, threads, personal messages etc. if illegal activity is detected.

Please delete your post, and please read the Forum rules.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Using electric shock to take fish is illegal in every state in the U.S.A., and in many other countries. What you are saying you built is illegal as well.
> 
> As a result, your post violates Forum rules. Please see the Forum rules, below:
> 
> ...


*Those are american laws and are for american soil! Once you are X amount of miles off the coast you can use such devices! That is why I leave it on my sail boat! Besides it is more humane than using a net because the fish are only stunned for about 30 seconds and then they swim away if you don't scoop them out! Nets and lines kill everything! Maybe I should have stated that my boat is in the ocean where the rules differ, like boating naked if you want. It is illegal to "SHOCK" fish using dynamite though unless you are in a helicopter scouting for menhaden before you radio the net boats to scoop up live menhaden schools! Shock fishing is highly regulated though!
*


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> *Those are american laws and are for american soil! *


Your post makes no such distinction. Electroshock fishing is against the law in all 50 states in America, and this is an American forum, and you are an American.



www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Once you are 10 miles off the coast you can use such devices! That is why I leave it on my sail boat!


Again you reveal that, quite frankly, you do not know what you are talking about, and that you obviously do not know the law.

The jurisdictional limit for Federal laws is the 12-mile limit, not ten miles.

Electroshock fishing is also illegal in most countries.

Having the device on your boat in Federal waters is also another violation of the law. It is illegal to either use or POSSESS such an item, under the "doctrine of constructive intent."

I am not here to argue with you.

Your posts are discussions of illegal activity. You can be arrested, then imprisoned and fined, or both, for such offenses.

You are completely wrong on the laws that apply, where those laws apply, and your incorrect post may lead others to inadvertently break the law.

You are also violating Forum rules, which you have apparently never read.

I asked you to delete your post. You refused, despite my polite and cordial requests for you to do so.

You leave me no choice. I have reported your post. I will let the moderators or site administrator decide how this should be handled.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Your post makes no such distinction. Electroshock fishing is against the law in all 50 states in America, and this is an American forum, and you are an American.
> 
> Again you reveal that, quite frankly, you do not know what you are talking about, and that you obviously do not know the law.
> 
> ...


People like you are what is wrong with our country! Thanks for ruining a good time and screwing up a good thread! Lets get back on topic shall we! Unless you have a problem with that LAW MAN!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The only thing I have a problem with is people who claim to invent devices to attract and illegally electroshock fish, claim in another thread to use kite cords to "snag big game" and then talk about how to avoid the application of laws by getting beyond jurisdictional limits, and then call people who believe in ethical fishing and hunting "wrong with our country!" Whatever....

But again, like I said, I am not here to argue with you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> People like you are what is wrong with our country! Thanks for ruining a good time and screwing up a good thread! Lets get back on topic shall we! Unless you have a problem with that LAW MAN!


If you had been around here much then you would know we need more like Verteidiger. I respect his opinion. I also agree with him here. What you were discussing is illegal and it is most definitely against forum rules. If you choose to ignore those rules so be it but don't bust someones chops because they point that out to you.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

It sounds like you don't believe in anything but shaking down gas stations for day old wieners! There again snaring large game is not illegal depending on where you are and what you are grabbing! Im not going to respond to anymore of your hypervigilant boobieness unless it has to do with the topic of this thread law man!


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I understand the forum rules but I also have a pretty good understanding of law and "the spirit of the law." In this particular discussion we are speaking of a hypothetical life or death situation. I seriously doubt that any jury of any court, anywhere would convict a person for electrocuting a fish to keep himself / herself and / or children alive. Now if the poster said he intended to go out and shock fish this weekend, when the situation didn't warrant it, I'd be all over him with or without forum rules.
In another post I said myself that I believe I could eat human flesh to stay alive. I'm pretty sure cannibalism is illegal. If not it should be. Anyway that doesn't mean I have any intention of "having a friend for dinner" anytime soon.
The final blow to rule is The First Amendment to The Constitution of The United States of America. Unlike many of our politicians, I was serious when I took the oath to defend it. If the moderators have a problem with that I believe all Americans here should discuss what we want elsewhere. Please let me know if you want my full legal name & address.


----------

